
Microsoft's raw deal for Vista users: IE10 for Windows 7 only - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/04/microsofts-raw-deal-for-vista-users-ie10-for-windows-7-only.ars
======
bep
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2447927>

------
shin_lao
Translation : Microsoft wants Windows Vista to die as soon as possible.

------
digitalclubb
So by the end of the year us web developers will have to support IE 6, 7, 8, 9
and now 10 on 3 different operating systems..

Maybe it's time for a change in profession.

~~~
ghshephard
Well, the matrix is a little more straightforward than that.

XP won't get 9 and 10. Vista won't get 10 IE 6 is being EOL'd, most new
applications don't support it.

So, you need to support XP w/7,8; Vista with 7,8,9, and Windows 7 with
7,8,9,10.

But, (And, not being a web developer, I'm very curious about this) - does the
operating system really matter that much - Doesn't IE 7 perform reasonably
simliar on XP, Vista and WIndows 7? Is it the security model that makes most
of the difference? Or the included version of Java? Where do operating systems
have the largest impact on Web Development?

~~~
digitalclubb
Only last week I had a bug reported by a client that selects within Safari in
Windows XP Classic mode only did not have drop down arrows..

It took me rather a long time to work out this was a bug within Safari itself,
but just shows how different operating systems can make as much of an impact
as that of different browsers.

------
thenduks
Seems like the primary motivator for doing this would be the 'native'-ness
(all the hardware acceleration and whatnot) - and so maybe someone should tell
Microsoft that _we don't care_ about all that, what percentage of websites
need that stuff? Certainly none of mine.

A single-platform browser these days just feels like a waste of time.

------
mcdaid
I thought microsoft had done enough to screw vista customers, with their slow
and bloated OS. But theres more, now they can deprive them of IE10 when there
seems to be no technical reasons.

~~~
bruceboughton
Because they haven't just brought out IE9...

